# RCI:How do I know if I have enough TPUs



## Judy (Jun 7, 2011)

How do I know if I have enough TPU's attached to my deposit to match what I want in an ongoing search?  I know how to use the deposit calculator to find out the maximum TPU's that would be awarded for depositing a unit, but there have been reports that the TPU's charged for an exchange are sometimes (always?) less than the TPU's awarded for making a deposit.
Here's my situation:  My deposit is worth 41 TPU's.  The maximum TPU's that can be awarded to someone who deposits what I want are 45.  If I combine two deposits, I have to cancel my ongoing search and start over, pay $99, and lose half of the two-years extension I could have had if I'd waited to combine until later.  
I can't see any of the units I want available through an online search, so I can't find out that way.  The VC at RCI are clueless.
What do I do?


----------



## Margariet (Jun 7, 2011)

Let your ongoing search continue and start another ongoing search for the same resort with a higher TPU value of 45 at least. That's what I would do.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think the OP can do both the original and combine, because they need to combine to get over the 45.  I would probably let it keep searching at 41.  Can you give us an idea of what you are trying to get? Do you have a fall back plan if you don't get it?  There is a real possibility that no one will even deposit what you need.

You can also check the inventory to see if anything gets dropped in for what you are looking for. Sometimes On-going searches miss matches (been known to happen) OR maybe something gets deposited as a 45 and you combine then.

I would have a fall back plan (like renting) and keep the 41 search going.  Just get a rental from booking.com that you cancel if the match hits.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 7, 2011)

I do believe ongoing search TPU requirements may be the not-so-transparent-to-'us' part of the new weeks program.  Some probably base the estimated required TPUs on what's showing up online or via deposit calculator, but that can be misleading.

I guess Sightings might be a good place to ask for past experiences or even to start a 'sticky' where people can share what their ongoing searches required?  I know it would be more work for the already over-worked mods, but just an idea.


----------



## eal (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe I am not understanding your situation, but if you search for a vacation,the click on the top right hand corner to change search options, you can choose to see all of the current RCI inventory.  Then you can see if RCI has what you are looking for and how many tpu's they want for it.


----------



## BevL (Jun 8, 2011)

muranojo said:


> I do believe ongoing search TPU requirements may be the not-so-transparent-to-'us' part of the new weeks program.  Some probably base the estimated required TPUs on what's showing up online or via deposit calculator, but that can be misleading.
> 
> I guess Sightings might be a good place to ask for past experiences or even to start a 'sticky' where people can share what their ongoing searches required?  I know it would be more work for the already over-worked mods, but just an idea.



I actually suggested this on the "how to use the sightings board" a few weeks ago.  I really think it will be useful information as we go forward.




eal said:


> Maybe I am not understanding your situation, but if you search for a vacation,the click on the top right hand corner to change search options, you can choose to see all of the current RCI inventory.  Then you can see if RCI has what you are looking for and how many tpu's they want for it.



Problem is that for certain exchanges, they are never going to show up, except last minute - think Marco Island FL beachfront in March - so you really have to kind of guess how many TPUs might catch something that gets deposited.  So it's really a question for ongoing searching as opposed to instant exchanges.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2011)

Bev (and Judy),

I was just over there later tonight and noticed the posts, so I see the question and suggestion were both raised.  I think a lot of Tuggers use ongoing searches, so it may be a valuable addition.  Just like other TUG bennies (like resort reviews), its success would depend on member contributions.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 8, 2011)

Look through the current availability and also the Sightings forum to try to get an idea of the trading power typically required for that resort.  If you can't find the particular resort, look in the same area for comparable unit sizes and RCI awards - that should be fairly close.

Trading power needed for an exchange is USUALLY somewhat less than the trading power that someone would get for a deposit (what you would see in the Deposit Calculator). That's not always the case, though, so it's best to try to find some history to base it on.


----------



## Judy (Jun 11, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Look through the current availability and also the Sightings forum to try to get an idea of the trading power typically required for that resort.  If you can't find the particular resort, look in the same area for comparable unit sizes and RCI awards - that should be fairly close.


My question is about those resorts that never or almost never show up in current availability, and where nothing similar or in the same area does either.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 11, 2011)

In those cases, I would look at the deposit calculator and error on the high side, just to make sure.  There are SOME that require more for an exchange than they get from a deposit, but they're pretty rare.  Most seem to require 50-80% of the amount that depositors get.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 12, 2011)

> I would probably let it keep searching at 41.


I think so too.  There's a chance you won't get it, but you're within 10% of the deposit value.  If this is a once-in-a-lifetime have-to-have-it-or-life-is-ruined vacation, you'd be safest to search with something at or above 60 tpu.  For anything less, I'd let what you have roll.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 12, 2011)

Judy said:


> My question is about those resorts that never or almost never show up in current availability, and where nothing similar or in the same area does either.



That is where the member is absolutely at RCI's mercy in Points Lite.  There are some things that never or almost never appear online (think London, for example), so there is never going to be any history there.  Any experienced timesharer knows that the best weeks almost always get taken by ongoing searches and only the leftovers end up in the online inventory.  RCI can charge you anything they want for those weeks.  They are playing hide the cheese with the amounts of points lite they charge for the best weeks.

When they are giving out extra points for weeks they have an oversupply glut of, then it is likely they are trying to make up for it somewhere the members cannot see it, such as on the rare weeks obtained by ongoing searches.  When they give 50 points lite for a deposit that at the very same time they are offering for exchange at 10 points lite, they are almost certainly doing the reverse other places.

Points Lite will never be an honest and transparent system, as long as they are playing the game of differing values for the same week at the same point in time depending on whether it is going in or out.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 12, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> That is where the member is absolutely at RCI's mercy in Points Lite.


I don't see how it's any worse than the old system.  Under the old system, if you didn't have enough trading power, you didn't get the exchange.  Under the new system, if you don't have enough trading power, you don't get the exchange.  The difference is that now you can SEE the trading power for available units and you can COMBINE to make sure you have enough trading power.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice dodge!  But the issue is NOT the weeks you can see online.  Those are the leftovers.  The best weeks get taken immediately in ongoing searches, and those you never see online.  Those are totally a black hole in Points Lite. You are totally at RCI's mercy as to what they will charge you in Points Lite since the number of points they give for a deposit is no restriction on what they may charge you to exchange into the very same week at the same point in time.

In the old system, any experienced timesharer knew was the trading range of his / her weeks were.  Yeah, the newbies didn't, but everyone else pretty well did.  When RCI moved the goalposts, you heard about it on online forums since exchangers immediately picked up on the fact that they were not seeing what they had seen before, or alternatively saw more on rare occaissions.  There was absolutely no need to have exact numbers for experienced timesharers to know what their weeks were worth in the exchange system.

Combining weeks at certain levels may seem to have some benefits now, but the impact down the road will be to discourage the owners of better weeks from depositing, once they figure out that combining lesser weeks means their odds of being able to get like for like have taken a big hit.  Switching to SFX is the smart move for them.




MichaelColey said:


> I don't see how it's any worse than the old system.  Under the old system, if you didn't have enough trading power, you didn't get the exchange.  Under the new system, if you don't have enough trading power, you don't get the exchange.  The difference is that now you can SEE the trading power for available units and you can COMBINE to make sure you have enough trading power.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 13, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> Combining weeks at certain levels may seem to have some benefits now, but the impact down the road will be to discourage the owners of better weeks from depositing, once they figure out that combining lesser weeks means their odds of being able to get like for like have taken a big hit.  Switching to SFX is the smart move for them.



Sorry but I don't understand this. Partly due to the language, I am not an American, but I also don't understand the meaning. I never understand why switching to SFX would be a smart move at all. Their inventory is very small and very limited to only specific resorts so no sense of depositing there for me. In the old days people with high valued weeks could only exchange for another week. So sometimes they had to change a week of about 35 TPU's now for a week of 8 TPU's now. Sometimes they liked the exchange but sometimes they were disappointed with the lower value of the resort. So what happened? They didn't exchange anymore. Now people with high valued weeks like myself can choose to go 3 or 4 weeks to a resort which we like and know instead of going there for only 1 week like we did in the past! We can also exchange to other high valued resorts. I am very willing now to deposit with RCI. In fact I deposit even more than before! So I don't know what you mean, I will not consider SFX. RCI works perfectly for me and I can go timesharing half a year if I want to!


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 13, 2011)

I disagree about what is left on line being the leftovers. Sometimes On-going searches actually don't work, and you pick up what you want on-line.  And sometimes you see a jewel on-line, you grab it and there aren't any more so you know it wasn't a "leftover".

But yes there are a lot of leftovers on-line, but NOT all are leftovers, they is way too big of a generalization.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 13, 2011)

DavidnJudy said:


> I disagree about what is left on line being the leftovers. Sometimes On-going searches actually don't work, and you pick up what you want on-line.  And sometimes you see a jewel on-line, you grab it and there aren't any more so you know it wasn't a "leftover".
> 
> But yes there are a lot of leftovers on-line, but NOT all are leftovers, they is way too big of a generalization.



I agree with you. By visiting RCI online twice a day I've found several jewels and hard to get resorts in the past. Also the sightings on this board show us little gems. I picked a very rare week in a resort which has only 2 units by visiting this board. It was just sitting there online and I had never seen it before. I don't believe that all RCI members put on ongoing searches all the time. Also because they have to pay for it. And often people even don't need the match anymore because of other plans. Then this unit becomes avaiable again.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 13, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> In the old system, any experienced timesharer knew was the trading range of his / her weeks were. Yeah, the newbies didn't, but everyone else pretty well did.


So are you saying that now that things are transparent they don't know?  I don't follow that leap of logic.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 13, 2011)

Most people with high value weeks want like for like.  While there may be a little trading down, but that is the exception rather than the rule.  There are far more likely to be people trying to combine mid-level weeks to trade up, and that dries up the pool of like for like with the high value weeks.  Then there are the overpointed weeks from overbuilt areas, the ones that RCI wants only 9 or 10 points lite to trade in, but gifts them extra points to deposit so that they get 32 or 50 points lite (actual situations reported on TUG) to also fish in the bigger pond.  Add to that all of RCI's rentals of prime weeks to the general public. which also drains the high value pool.

SFX is going to get the high value owners like for like.  As more people move over, they will have more inventory.  As you live in continental Europe, as I do, SFX's inventory is rather limited.  They have great inventory in the UK where I like to go, and can get you the hardest trade out there, London, a lot easier than RCI can.  One London resort even kicked RCI completely out the door and uses SFX as their sole exchange provider now.  Of course, the trick is not to use SFX exclusively if you want to go to Europe.  I personally have used DAE much more than SFX and they have gotten me some great trades.  My two summer UK weeks are now split between SFX and DAE, and I might give UKRE a try too.




Margariet said:


> Sorry but I don't understand this. Partly due to the language, I am not an American, but I also don't understand the meaning. I never understand why switching to SFX would be a smart move at all. Their inventory is very small and very limited to only specific resorts so no sense of depositing there for me. In the old days people with high valued weeks could only exchange for another week. So sometimes they had to change a week of about 35 TPU's now for a week of 8 TPU's now. Sometimes they liked the exchange but sometimes they were disappointed with the lower value of the resort. So what happened? They didn't exchange anymore. Now people with high valued weeks like myself can choose to go 3 or 4 weeks to a resort which we like and know instead of going there for only 1 week like we did in the past! We can also exchange to other high valued resorts. I am very willing now to deposit with RCI. In fact I deposit even more than before! So I don't know what you mean, I will not consider SFX. RCI works perfectly for me and I can go timesharing half a year if I want to!


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 13, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> So are you saying that now that things are transparent they don't know?  I don't follow that leap of logic.



Well they certainly are not ''transparent'' for the weeks that are not online, those you get through online searchs, the better weeks.  You are absolutely at RCI's mercy on them.  They can charge you a lot more points lite than what they are giving to the depositor at the very same time.  As long as they give different values in from the values out at the very same time, then it is a shell game, an illusion of ''transparency'' and nothing more.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, there might be something there on rare occaisions.  I have found some myself in the past.  But that is the exception, not the rule.  And there are some things you will never see online, like London, at  least not on RCI.  I did see London online twice at DAE and several times on the last minute sell off list at SFX.




DavidnJudy said:


> I disagree about what is left on line being the leftovers. Sometimes On-going searches actually don't work, and you pick up what you want on-line.  And sometimes you see a jewel on-line, you grab it and there aren't any more so you know it wasn't a "leftover".
> 
> But yes there are a lot of leftovers on-line, but NOT all are leftovers, they is way too big of a generalization.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can I strongly suggest that we all try to keep to the question posted....and NOT get off into another RCI debate?

To the OP - I have had success with looking at the calculator and adding 10% to get those hard to find things....sometimes I they are more than the calculator, and sometimes less.  I see MORE incentive to deposit desirable weeks (get more than requires),  than I see it taking more to get it........


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 13, 2011)

Once you get a match to an ongoing search, you see how much trading power it took.  If it's more than you expected or want to use, you can release the hold for no charge (for about a day).


----------



## tombo (Jun 13, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Sorry but I don't understand this. Partly due to the language, I am not an American, but I also don't understand the meaning. I never understand why switching to SFX would be a smart move at all. Their inventory is very small and very limited to only specific resorts so no sense of depositing there for me. In the old days people with high valued weeks could only exchange for another week. So sometimes they had to change a week of about 35 TPU's now for a week of 8 TPU's now. Sometimes they liked the exchange but sometimes they were disappointed with the lower value of the resort. So what happened? They didn't exchange anymore. Now people with high valued weeks like myself can choose to go 3 or 4 weeks to a resort which we like and know instead of going there for only 1 week like we did in the past! We can also exchange to other high valued resorts. I am very willing now to deposit with RCI. In fact I deposit even more than before! So I don't know what you mean, I will not consider SFX. RCI works perfectly for me and I can go timesharing half a year if I want to!




Don't get fooled, you are in the majority. 99% of the people here on TUG who exchange with RCI like the new system much better.  I will not consider SFX or DAE ( I am a DAE member) for exchanging either unless it is for a specific trade that they might specialize in like San Fransisco or Hawaii. As you said both SFX and DAE have very limited inventory. RCI more often than not  comes through with the exchange I want.

RCI works great for almost everyone here on TUG as you can tell from all of the positive posts about the new program. There are very few RCI members who are unhappy with the new weeks program and most of us think it is much improved. 

Unfortunatelly on TUG there is one person who hates RCI no matter what they do. He posts so many negative posts about the new program that it can seem like there are a lot of people who dislike the new program. Just ignore the negative posts about RCI from it's sworn enemy Carolinian. If RCI gave everyone a free week on St John or in New York he would find a reason to hate that too. On the top left there is an Ignore feature under user CP. The threads about RCI are much less confusing when you put the RCI basher on ignore, and from my personal experience the threads are more enjoyable too. I highly recommend the ignore feature.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 14, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Once you get a match to an ongoing search, you see how much trading power it took.  If it's more than you expected or want to use, you can release the hold for no charge (for about a day).



And if you are away from the computer and miss that day, tough luck!

And if you looked at the calculator price, thinking the exchange would be the same, but RCI has a hefty hidden non-transparent markup that they are hiding from you, that is more than the points lite you have in your account, then your request never even matches, and you never know why.

Some ''transparency''!  Points Lite is partial transparency at best.

Well, you clearly support RCI's game of hide the cheese just like you support everything else RCI ever does.  No surprise.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 14, 2011)

How many thoussands of people are there on TUG?  How many (mostly owners at overbuilt and overpointed areas who have an incentive to do so) are in the merry little band of RCI cheerleaders / RCI apologists on TUG?  What fraction of 1% of those thousands?  99%? Horsehockey!

These people espouse a blind trust in an organization that has repeatedly lied to its members, such as swearing they were not renting exchange deposits to non-members for years when they really were before finally fessing up, or telling us that the trading value relationships would not change when they imposed Points Lite when in fact they did.  The list could go on.

The issue here is RCI playing games with Points Lite values, giving a different one at the same point in time for a deposit than they charge for an exchange, sometimes dramatically more or dramatically less.  If you are on the receiving end of that little scam, as most if not all of the apologists are, then it is fine and dandy and you defend your windfall to the hilt as they do on these boards.  If you are on the losing end of RCI's little scam, and dare post about it here, prepare to be bashed as an ''RCI basher''.

Characteristically, Tombo does not address the specific issue in this thread.  The answer is really simple - As long as RCI is playing its little shell game of giving different levels of points lite at the same point in time for a deposit of a particular week versus an exchange into the very same week, there is absolutely no way to know how many points lite one would need for an exchange using an ongoing search.  That is a VERY dishonest way to operate, which is why I choose to use honest exchange companies.




tombo said:


> Don't get fooled, you are in the majority. 99% of the people here on TUG who exchange with RCI like the new system much better.  I will not consider SFX or DAE ( I am a DAE member) for exchanging either unless it is for a specific trade that they might specialize in like San Fransisco or Hawaii. As you said both SFX and DAE have very limited inventory. RCI more often than not  comes through with the exchange I want.
> 
> RCI works great for almost everyone here on TUG as you can tell from all of the positive posts about the new program. There are very few RCI members who are unhappy with the new weeks program and most of us think it is much improved.
> 
> Unfortunatelly on TUG there is one person who hates RCI no matter what they do. He posts so many negative posts about the new program that it can seem like there are a lot of people who dislike the new program. Just ignore the negative posts about RCI from it's sworn enemy Carolinian. If RCI gave everyone a free week on St John or in New York he would find a reason to hate that too. On the top left there is an Ignore feature under user CP. The threads about RCI are much less confusing when you put the RCI basher on ignore, and from my personal experience the threads are more enjoyable too. I highly recommend the ignore feature.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd like to know what percent of your over 7000 posts have been about bashing
RCI? I bet it's pretty high.:rofl:


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 14, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> Well, you clearly support RCI's game of hide the cheese just like you support everything else RCI ever does. No surprise.


False on all accounts.  First, I don't see how you can call improved transparency a "game of hide the cheese".  Second, I don't support everything RCI does.  I've been critical when criticism is due, and I expressed many concerns about the 11/15/10 changes before they were made.  I was happy to find that many of those concerns were unfounded.  Instead of railing against RCI, though, I've learned the new system so I can minize the impact of the negative changes and maximize the benefits of the positive changes.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 14, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> False on all accounts.  First, I don't see how you can call improved transparency a "game of hide the cheese".  Second, I don't support everything RCI does.  I've been critical when criticism is due, and I expressed many concerns about the 11/15/10 changes before they were made.  I was happy to find that many of those concerns were unfounded.  Instead of railing against RCI, though, I've learned the new system so I can minize the impact of the negative changes and maximize the benefits of the positive changes.



When the weeks that are not online, the ones that you have to do an ongoing search for, that are the most desirable weeks, are a complete black hole as to what RCI will charge in points lite, how can you call Points Lite a transparent system with a straight face?  That is what this thread is about, not about the largely leftovers you find online.  And, yes, for the difficult to find weeks that you have to do an ongoing search for, it is absolutely a game of hide the cheese.

That is one huge part of the problem. but lets look at the other side of the coin.

We know that RCI wants 58-60 points lite to trade into Manhattan Club any time of the year, even though for some weeks they are only giving ~30s points lite to the owners there who deposit.  They know they will get takers on all that MC inventory even if some of it does sit online a bit after a bulk banking, so why in the world does RCI not give the owners their the full points lite their week is worth?

OK. lets move to something much harder to get than MC, in fact one of the hardest to trade into in the world, one you never see online because it always gets snagged by an ongoing search.  I am talking about Allen House in London.  If you own a week 7 1BR there, RCI only gives you 32 points lite for a deposit.  If RCI is getting 58-60 points lite for the most offseason weeks at MC, how much you wanna bet they are demanding the full 60 points lite for anything at Allen House?  So they are not giving that Allen House owner his full value, but in fact are defrauding them of almost half of it.

There is a huge problem for members on both ends in a system where RCI plays a numbers shell game with how much they give for a deposit compared to how much they charge for an exchange for the same week at the same time.  While they are screwing owners at places like Allen House, the rare weeks, they are gifting points to owners at places like VV@P which are overbuilt with always a glut of inventory in the system.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 14, 2011)

Carolinian - you sound like a broken record - MC / London; MC / London; MC / London.  You have posted the same thing on here and the other Timeshare boards so many times. We have heard your point.  Don't turn every post into proving your point again, you have already done that over 50 times now. Dude, please stop.


----------



## tombo (Jun 14, 2011)

DavidnJudy said:


> Carolinian - you sound like a broken record - MC / London; MC / London; MC / London.  You have posted the same thing on here and the other Timeshare boards so many times. We have heard your point.  Don't turn every post into proving your point again, you have already done that over 50 times now. Dude, please stop.



I have him on ignore. When he posts I can't read or see what his posts say, just that he posted and is on my ignore list. The only time I can see what he posts is when someone else quotes him. From the cases where I do read his quotes on other's posts I can see he is saying the same things, so I am missing nothing. 

Try the ignore feature. If ever find that you miss hearing about the high demand of London, the OBX, the overpointing of overbuilt areas,the fact that you can't get a good exchange through RCI (even though we are all successfully exchanging with RCI), how great SFX and DAE are, how RCI is ripping everyone off, and that the only people who like RCI are owners of  overpointed weeks, you can always remove ignore at any time you feel like doing so. 

I hit ignore on our favorite RCI hater once in the past and had some tell me to remove it because I was missing a lot. I removed the ignore and realized I hadn't missed a thing. I went back to ignore and I do recommend it strongly.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah I guess asking him to focus on other facts is just as futile as his attempts to try and "change" RCI with his posts.  I guess maybe he is trying to warn new members which is a valid cause, and get anyway who owns Allen House or MC to switch.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 14, 2011)

edited........


----------



## Judy (Jun 14, 2011)

Children, that's enough :annoyed: 

I am the OP.  If anyone has any actual facts or experiences about determining how many RCI TPU's might be needed to snag an ongoing search for a timeshare that might never appear online, I'd love to hear them.  As a matter of fact, I'm looking for London (and can't use SFX).  Already have ongoing searches with II and DAE as well.  But it's RCI I'm asking about here.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 14, 2011)

Judy said:


> Children, that's enough :annoyed:
> 
> I am the OP.  If anyone has any actual facts or experiences about determining how many RCI TPU's might be needed to snag an ongoing search for a timeshare that might never appear online, I'd love to hear them.  As a matter of fact, I'm looking for London (and can't use SFX).  Already have ongoing searches with II and DAE as well.  But it's RCI I'm asking about here.



That's not very nice. Lots of Tuggers are trying to help you in the several questions you have asked about London in several categories. I have already advised you to start another ongoing search with 45 TPU's at least. Be sure to let it search for London, not for a particular unit. In that case you might get accommodation that is not shown in the inventory.
I advised you to buy a RCI extra vacation for Odessa Wharf. It's worth the money.
What else can we say? Google on the internet and you will see that people actually went with RCI exchange to Allen House. Otherwise just wait. London is rare and hard to get but it can be done. I have had rare ongoing searches as well. We got them after all but it took a while. Other ones never matched and I gave up.


----------



## Judy (Jun 14, 2011)

Margariet said:


> That's not very nice. Lots of Tuggers are trying to help you in the several questions you have asked about London in several categories. I have already advised you to start another ongoing search with 45 TPU's at least. Be sure to let it search for London, not for a particular unit. In that case you might get accommodation that is not shown in the inventory.
> I advised you to buy a RCI extra vacation for Odessa Wharf. It's worth the money.
> What else can we say? Google on the internet and you will see that people actually went with RCI exchange to Allen House. Otherwise just wait. London is rare and hard to get but it can be done. I have had rare ongoing searches as well. We got them after all but it took a while. Other ones never matched and I gave up.


It's good of you to remind me that I failed to say thank you to you and everyone else who's already posted helpful information.
My comment was about the slings and arrows being thrown back and forth in the RCI debate. Many of those comments were "not very nice" and some were quite personal.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 14, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> When the weeks that are not online, the ones that you have to do an ongoing search for, that are the most desirable weeks, are a complete black hole as to what RCI will charge in points lite, how can you call Points Lite a transparent system with a straight face? That is what this thread is about, not about the largely leftovers you find online. And, yes, for the difficult to find weeks that you have to do an ongoing search for, it is absolutely a game of hide the cheese.


I've picked up numerous weeks through ongoing searches, and I've never been gouged on the trading power required.  It's always in line with what I see with comparable intervals that I've seen online.  Has your experience been different?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think we should start a thread in the sightings board.  *IF* we find an ongoing search that matches and is more than 10% different more the points given to the week for deposit we can record it in the thread.  Since many are the same or less or within 10% we can just take the time to check and record the rarer findings.


----------



## Judy (Jun 15, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> I think we should start a thread in the sightings board.  *IF* we find an ongoing search that matches and is more than 10% different more the points given to the week for deposit we can record it in the thread.  Since many are the same or less or within 10% we can just take the time to check and record the rarer findings.


Good idea.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 15, 2011)

Starting a thread or preferrably a Sticky in Sightings to post what TPUs were required for ongoing searches has already been recommended at least 2 times in this thread.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 15, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> We know that RCI wants 58-60 points lite to trade into Manhattan Club any time of the year, even though for some weeks they are only giving ~30s points lite to the owners there who deposit.  They know they will get takers on all that MC inventory even if some of it does sit online a bit after a bulk banking, so why in the world does RCI not give the owners their the full points lite their week is worth?



I'll bet most/all of those bulk bankings come from developer inventory.


----------

